# Bait shops that sell fiddler crabs



## MajorMaes (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone know of any bait shops between Richmond Hill and Jekyll that sell fiddler crabs?


----------



## MJCommando (Mar 1, 2019)

Mcallister Marina in Richmond Hill has them.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Mar 1, 2019)

Just bought some at Yellow Bluff


----------



## Bream Pole (Mar 2, 2019)

What about st simons brunswick area?


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 3, 2019)

View this post:

http://forum.gon.com/threads/fiddlers-around-mcintosh-co.935967/


----------

